# Solo string melody...



## Christian Marcussen (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm not really looking for a review... but rather if I ripped off the melody. It's been so long since I composed it I can't tell if it's familiarity is from that or because it's balantly stolen from something else. 

Please chime in. 

http://www.marcussenmusic.com/asiastrings.mp3 (www.marcussenmusic.com/asiastrings.mp3)


----------



## Rob (Jun 25, 2008)

hi Christian, I've never heard this exact line before...

Roberto


----------



## AndreasWaldetoft (Jun 25, 2008)

Well, its not blatantly stolen... but it has some of Hans Zimmers, The Last Samurai passages. Im guessing thats what your hearing yourself. Its not close though so you can get away with it for sure 


Good luck

Andreas


----------



## re-peat (Jun 25, 2008)

I've never heard this either. (But I must add that I'm not really familiar with the kind of repertoire where melodies such as these blossom.)


----------



## rayinstirling (Jun 25, 2008)

Now if we had a data base like a spell checker for melody lines we'd never get anything done.
If you don't mind me saying Christian... just do it.


----------



## Niah (Jun 25, 2008)

Yup Hans Zimmer The Last Samurai


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks guys. Interestingly enough I have never heard The Last Samurai outside the film - which I have only seen once. 



Niah @ Wed Jun 25 said:


> Yup Hans Zimmer The Last Samurai



Do you mean "Yup - it reminds you of TLS" or "Yup - it's a rip-off of TLS?"

Can anyone tell me if it's a specific cue so I can try listen via itunes or something, and try pass judgement on it myself?


----------



## Niah (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi Christian,

Sorry for not expanding on that.

I meant to agree with Andreas.

But curiously enough listening to it again it's not Last Samurai that I see a resemblence to but rather Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon.

Anyway it's not the whole segment but a brief passage from 0:07 on.

I don't think it's a big deal but you asked anyway...


----------



## Waywyn (Jun 25, 2008)

Hey dude,

we had a chat this afternoon already, but just wanted to say that it reminds me more to real Asian stuff than non asians doing Asian music :D

So, more Tan Dun than Zimmer 

.. but I wouldn't say it is a ripoff!


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks Niah for elaborating. I'm not at all concerned about it sounding like something else - only being something else. Any peice of music will remind listeners of other stuff... often different stuff. 



> Hey dude,
> 
> we had a chat this afternoon already, but just wanted to say that it reminds me more to real Asian stuff than non asians doing Asian music
> 
> ...



Good - it's supposed to sound semi-traditional


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jun 25, 2008)

Love it Christian - similar to Last Samuri but not SAME.

Let me know if you don't use it..... :D 



Rob

(is that VSL s. vln?)


----------



## C.M.Dess (Jun 29, 2008)

Nice! :mrgreen:


----------



## dannthr (Jun 29, 2008)

Niah @ Wed Jun 25 said:


> But curiously enough listening to it again it's not Last Samurai that I see a resemblence to but rather Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon.



Yes.

I am VERY familiar with this soundtrack and I can tell you that at 0:07, there are interval choices which bare a resemblance to a theme from Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon called "Farewell."

However, I feel your SAFE since that singular interval sounds more like a reference than a total rip off.

Anyway, that's the theme.

Happy composing!


----------



## germancomponist (Jun 30, 2008)

hi Christian, 

I've never heard this exact line before.

I like it!

Best,

Gunther


----------



## gregjazz (Jul 2, 2008)

Christian Marcussen @ Wed Jun 25 said:


> I'm not really looking for a review... but rather if I ripped off the melody. It's been so long since I composed it I can't tell if it's familiarity is from that or because it's balantly stolen from something else.



Sounds original to me.

Heheh, I do that sometimes too, where I write something and then think maybe I absent-mindedly ripped it off from somewhere, and have to ask people if they've heard it before.


----------



## Ed (Jul 2, 2008)

I just read all your comments, and Ive listened to Last Samauri a LOT and I dont recognise it at all. So its very vague at best if there is a connection. If it is an unintentional rip off its not from this.

I really like it Chris would like to hear more  Is that VSL solo strings?


----------



## synthetic (Jul 2, 2008)

I don't hear anything I recognize from Last Samurai, and I've listened to that a bunch. 


And even if it was, Zimmer probably ripped it from somewhere else. 


(JOKE! Just kidding. Humor. /\~O )


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jul 2, 2008)

That's it, Jeff, YOU'RE BANNED!!!

Huh, sounds like Crouching Zimmer Hidden Samurai. I like it too. 8)


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks guys! 

Ok. I sent it to the client, as part of a larger track which ends with a gesture of the above theme. I also sent them the above so they could heear the theme when played all the way through. They like it, and so far it's staying in - it still needs final approval from up high. The Audio leads only beef is that it reminds him of.... Max Payne :D But as he puts it "its properbly just me" hehe... 

And yes, it is VSL solo strings... Pretty cool one can semi-mimic asian playing styles.


----------

